

Orders of thought - beyond IQ - quoderat
http://www.michaelalanmiller.com/?p=205
Some ideas on ways of thinking beyond IQ and other formalized measures. IQ, though valid, seems to dispense much less information than it should, and some suggestions to change that.
======
TrevorJ
wouldn't the "A is to Z as Y is to X" sorts of questions on the IQ test be
quantifying the very sorts of things he's talking about here?

------
rw
Where are the neuroscientists?

